# Sirve para algo las integrales, y las series en electrónica?



## legandness (Abr 21, 2012)

Llevo preguntándome eso varias veces, y es que estoy dando series.. polonomio de Taylor y cosas de esas, integrar cosas, y tales cosas matemáticas y me pregunto si se utilizan en la electrónica y en qué? por ejemplo?


----------



## matijuarez (Abr 21, 2012)

Muchas veces me pregunte lo mismo enojado por tanto estudiar..lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza es la formula para calcular el voltaje eficaz de una onda seno a partir del voltaje pico..buscalo en wiki que esta bien explicado.Tambien me acuerdo que en la secu habia usado la determinante de una matriz para calcular algo que tampoco me acuerdo..algo asi como la corriente en la rama de un circuito.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2012)

pa que no seamos muchos dijo un pescado a otro atrapado en una red con agujeros medianos ,
mientras los chiquitos escapaban .




y a lo lejos en el oleaje se escuchaba a otros preguntando:
y geografia?? y historia ?? y educacion civica ?? y gimnasia ?? derivadas, integrales , soportar al prreceptor, al profe malo, teoria de circuitos, mapas de kargate cuando se hace todo con micros, ...........mama .haceme vivo que grande me hago soloooo...


----------



## powerful (Abr 21, 2012)

legandness, no todos los que manejan un pincel pueden ser un Picasso ,......tendrías que peguntarte con tantas matemáticas que tienes la oportunidad de aprender podrás hacer tú, algo importante o interesante . No son las matemáticas el problema son las personas , las matemáticas superiores nos dan más herramientas para nuestro desarrollo .


----------



## analogico (Abr 21, 2012)

legandness dijo:


> Hola, bueno pues llevo preguntándome eso varias veces, y es que estoy dando series.. polonomio de Taylor y cosas de esas, integrar cosas, y tales cosas matemáticas y me pregunto si se utilizan en la electrónica y en qué? por ejemplo?



por lo general se utilizan si quieres saber de donde vienen las cosas pero difícilmente te lo enseñaran en una clase asi que son conocimientos para que vayas  tu cuenta

aunque algunos nunca los usaran  y creerán que solo  sirven de ejercicio mentales 



por ejemplo  en la corriente alterna

alguna ves te intereso saber por que entre fase y fase da ese  voltaje o de donde sale la raiz de 3
o por que varias potencias el coseno fi

o incluso puedes llegar a calcular las cosas de  otras formas sin  usar las formulas tradicionales
o llegar a donde una formula estanda no llega



alumno :m profesor por  que en trifasica hay una raíz de 3
profesor:eeee una constante 
alumno pero de donde 
profesor: constante eeee constante constante constante constante constante...
...


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola:

las matemáticas son una gran herramienta.
asi verás que cuando se estudian señales, se utilizan métdos como series de Fourier. también en métodos de control automático se usan las matemáticas.


pero también nos las enseñan para adquirir un método de trabajo: resolver problemas por pasos.
eso es lo fundamental.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 21, 2012)

lo ideal es diferente de lo real.

ideal seria que el docente ame a su profesion y sea valorado si es bueno, que gane buena plata y tabaje en un buen ambiente.
y a la clase vayan jovenes que les guste aprender y tengan curiosidad, que en el aula el que es original y plantea buenas ideas sea "el capo" y no el "traga".
que en su casa estudie y practique, que se junten alegres a hacer lo que hacen muchos en este foro:
investigar, curiosear, dedicar tiempo por que tienen INTERES .
que eso se premie y incentive.

en un ambiente asi seguro se daria muchas ideas de aplicaciones de muchisimas cosas que uno solo "ve de paso"  y deja.
es mas, serian interesantes muchas cosas que en su momento fueron una porqueria inutil.

pero vivimos en el mundo real y todos lo pagamos .


----------



## lpnavy (Abr 21, 2012)

la transformada de laplace es obligatorio si quieres ver si un sistema sea cualquiese electrico, mecanico, electronico, construccion,etc es estable o inestable, ademas la transforma de furier para las comunicaciones en el estudio de espectro Am en portadora presente, suprimida, banda lateral unica, frecuencia modulada, las integrales para calculos de potencia. Pero este universo matematico usualmente se usa cuando se quiere hacer un diseño profundo sobre algo. Sino fuese por Newton de donde sus 3 leyes de deducen muchas de las formulas que en electricidad o electronica se utilizan y lo que Maxwell dedujo en su recopilacion de formulas aun estariamos en la edad de piedra sin toda esa bondades tecnologicas que tenemos ahorita.


----------



## chclau (Abr 22, 2012)

El concepto de frecuencia lo tenemos en forma instintiva todos, sabemos que la red eléctrica funciona a una frecuencia de 50 o 60Hz, sabemos sintonizar la radio FM a alguna frecuencia entre 88 y 108MHz, etc. etc.

Cuando analizás circuitos, ya sea para hacer un modulador de radio, un filtro, un conversor A-D o D-A, a veces es mucho más cómodo analizar que pasa en el rango de las frecuencias en vez de pensar qué pasa en el tiempo. Las series de Taylor te sirven para analizar señales periódicas, como podría ser una onda cuadrada de reloj digital, y cuando las señales no son periódicas, se usa la transformada de Fourier, que también te entrega una representación en el ámbito de las frecuencias.

Pero hacés muy bien en preguntar, no te olvides que todas esas fórmulas y modelos son representaciones que hacemos de la realidad para poder calcular los circuitos. Acordate que en la secundaria, cuando te enseñaron las funciones trigonométricas, también nos preguntamos para qué sirven. Y ahora, si ya estudiaste corriente alterna, sabrás que sin la función senoidal, no podés analizarla. Lamentablemente no siempre te lo explican... y a veces, aunque te lo expliquen no siempre escuchamos.



Ahora algo para vos, para que lo pienses. Tenés un filtro pasa bajo ideal. Todas las frecuencias menores o iguales a 170Hz pasan sin problemas. Todas las frecuencias mayores que 170Hz son atenuadas completamente, desaparecen.

Ahora, suponete que tenés tres filtros como ése. A la entrada de uno de ellos metés una sinuidal de 50Hz. A la entrada del otro, una triangular de 50Hz. Y en el último, una onda cuadrada de 50Hz. Cuál de las tres ondas va a resultar más deformada a la salida de los filtros? Cuál de ellas va a ser igual a la entrada, y a la salida?


----------



## Libardo M (Abr 22, 2012)

Son herramientas de trabajo para hacerte la vida mas facil, no sabes en que momento una integral o una serie o una transformada te pueda salvar la vida.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 22, 2012)

Para "lo normal" se usan poco o nada porque se emplea una o varias fórmulas que salen de las expresiones "de verdad".  Cuando nos salimos un poco de lo habitual si que se usan por ejemplo la respuesta de un condensador a un regimen transitorio o a una forma de onda cualquiera.
Las series si que se emplean por ejemplo en programación; puedes implementar una función seno rápida y poco precisa con unas pocos sumandos de la serie de taylor que podría ser útil en ciertos problemas.
Trasformadas de laplace y z se emplean continuamente en control.
También sirven para justificar el sueldo de los profes de mates; creo que las mates son útiles pero podrían ser mas aplicadas y menos teóricas.


----------



## DavidTarifa (Abr 22, 2012)

Has quedado un poco ambiguo con eso de _"series.. polonomio de Taylor y cosas de esas, integrar cosas, y tales cosas matemáticas" _.

Da la sensación de que no te apetece mucho tragarte ese temario hoy. 

Estas asignaturas sirven como base para entender otras mas especificas de cada especialidad. O para los que desarrollan nuevos productos, a los cuales no les valen simplificaciones.

Las leyes de Kirchof se pueden aplicar con la ayuda de sistemas de ecuaciones nada mas.

Pero para entender los principios del electromagnetismo, por ejemplo, y la mayoría de las asignaturas derivadas de ellos, derivadas e integrales son fundamentales. También para el entendimiento de condensadores, bobinas y circuitos relacionados.

Taylor, los desarrollos en series de potencias y las series de Fourier, que es lo relacionado, se usan principalmente en asignaturas donde se analicen señales periódicas, ya sean senoidales, triangulares, cuadradas y señales no periódicas como en análisis de radiofrecuencia.

De mis tiempos en Ingeniería Industrial en especialidad Electrónica recuerdo haberlas usado principalmente en las asignaturas de Física, Ingeniería de Control, Electromagnetismo y algún capítulo de Electrónica de Potencia. Y no haberlas visto apenas en todo lo relacionado con Digital, Informática y Normativas. 

Aunque esto varía en cada universidad. Unos departamentos apuestan por un enfoque mas teórico y las incluyen mas, y otros por un enfoque mas práctico. Por ejemplo cuando yo estudie curse optativa Maquinas Eléctricas, que iba de transformadores y motores, esperando un enfoque altamente teórico que me permitiese desarrollar mis propios diseños, y en cambio las fórmulas mas complejas que usamos fueron formulas trigonométricas o complejas, que había que memorizar para cada tipo de máquina. Y en otra universidad conocidos que estudiaban la especialidad eléctrica era una de sus asignaturas mas difíciles por su alto contenido teórico, (campos magnéticos, flujos, todo por integrales).

Ánimo!! Seguro que después de haberla aprobado te parece incluso interesante.


----------



## legandness (Abr 22, 2012)

para un desarrollador necesita muchos conocimientos matemáticos?, lo digo porque a mi me gustaría ser diseñador o desarrollador de hardware o micros .

Lo del tema de matemáticas prácticamente es para algo que tenga que ver con rectas entonces?, como un diagrama de bode, y señales nada más , no?



Scooter dijo:


> Para "lo normal" se usan poco o nada porque se emplea una o varias fórmulas que salen de las expresiones "de verdad".  Cuando nos salimos un poco de lo habitual si que se usan por ejemplo la respuesta de un condensador a un *regimen transitorio* o a una forma de onda cualquiera.
> Las series si que se emplean por ejemplo en programación; puedes implementar una función seno rápida y poco precisa con unas pocos sumandos de la serie de taylor que podría ser útil en ciertos problemas.
> Trasformadas de laplace y z se emplean continuamente en control.
> También sirven para justificar el sueldo de los profes de mates; creo que las mates son útiles pero podrían ser mas aplicadas y menos teóricas.



justo ahora estoy dando el régimen transitorio, y una pregunta, cómo se puede ver hay algún instrumento o algo? porque a mi me gusta hacer ejercicios y simularlos, medir yo, y tal y ver que coincide los valores teóricos con los prácticos, pero una curva transitoria no sé como verlo.


----------



## DavidTarifa (Abr 22, 2012)

Depende de lo que vayas a crear.

Hay trabajos en los que aprovechas los circuitos creados por otros para montar algo nuevo. No necesitas grandes conocimientos matemáticos para ello. Hay muchas páginas de robotica para aficionados en las que montan motores, crean chasis, controlan movimientos mediante microprocesadores en función de la información que le dan los sensores del mismo y no necesitan apenas matemáticas ningunas. Sumar los tornillos, su coste y algo mas. Vale, bastante mas, pero sin necesidad de matemáticas complicadas.

Ahora, imagina que quieres desarrollar un robot que pueda bajar 100 kilometros sobre la superficie de Jupiter, (el gigante gaseoso), y enviar información de su composición. Allí no vale con sumar. Hay que tener en cuenta masa, densidad, aceleraciones, presión, deformación por temperaturas y muchas otras cosas que van a necesitar matemáticas complicadas para poder tenerse en cuenta.

La diferencia entre los que triunfan y los que no, no reside en sus conocimientos matemáticos. Reside en que no se rinden ante los contratiempos.

Ve paso a paso. Ahora concentrate en superar esa asignatura, (y el resto). 

Después, en función de las oportunidades que se te presenten, (o que tu mismo crees), trabaja en lo que necesites en ese momento.

Suerte!!


----------



## legandness (Abr 22, 2012)

y a la hora de verdad en un trabajo, como en texas instruments, intel, amd empresas de ese calibre, está claro que piden nota para entrar no?


----------



## chclau (Abr 22, 2012)

Las empresas grandes suelen pedir buenas notas para entrar. Te aconsejo algo más, que te fijes si cerca tuyo, cuando estés finalizando la carrera, alguna de esas empresas da pasantías o trabajos en tiempo parcial para estudiantes del último curso, es una forma muy buena de conseguir entrar en una de esas empresas.

Una curva transitoria, por otra parte, la podés ver en un osciloscopio con trigger en "single" para que la primera vez que la tensión te cruce un umbral, podrás ver lo que pasa. Es sólo un ejemplo, hay varias otras maneras de ver la respuesta transitoria de un circuito. Puede ser el transitorio al alimentarlo, puede ser el transitorio ante un escalón de tensión en la entrada, etc. Una onda cuadrada te permite también ver algo parecido al transitorio, en forma repetitiva. Si cargás un capacitor, el transitorio es la curva de carga. Si a un circuito RC le metés una onda cuadrada, ves algo muy parecido a ese transitorio en cada período de la onda cuadrada.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 22, 2012)

Libardo M dijo:


> de trabajo para hacerte la vida mas facil, no sabes en que momento una integral o una serie o una transformada te pueda salvar la vida.


 
por que no hacen una encuesta:
quienes trabajan en electronica , a que se dedican y cuantas vecees en un año las usan aunque sea una vez. 

yo nunca.





DavidTarifa dijo:


> De mis tiempos en Ingeniería Industrial en especialidad Electrónica recuerdo haberlas usado principalmente en


 
y luego de la facultad?? en el trabajo ???





DavidTarifa dijo:


> *La diferencia entre los que triunfan y los que no, no reside en sus conocimientos matemáticos. Reside en que no se rinden ante los contratiempos.*


 
no encontre como enmarcar esta frase.
les contare una cosa, que no puedo ponerla en donde iria que es un foro de ciencia ahi es un foro de mucha gente que es universitaria , y saben .
y ya muchas veces me he asombrado como biologos, matematicos y demas a veces se quejan , por que estan deprimidos por la falta de trabajo, de oportunidades.

" mama : haceme vivo que grande me hago solo "



*A VER* *vamos a poner un punto claro, TODO en la vida sirve.*
*si haces yoga en la facu, si haces dibujo artistico o tecnico (lo menciono ese que murio hace poco de apple) .*
*pero en todo hay un costo - beneficio.*

*vos podes mover una gran piedra hacia tu casa y te sera util, pero si eso te causo una hernia, pues no sirvio.*

*lo mismo es esto que estamos hablando, es util, pero si se da en demasia y en una complejidad y saturacion que la convierten en UN FILTRO , pues te hacen perder el año o la carrera.*
*a gente que serian buenos en dicha carrera por que tienen muchas otras cualidades ideales para la misma.*

*se entiende ??*


----------



## legandness (Abr 22, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Las empresas grandes suelen pedir buenas notas para entrar. Te aconsejo algo más, que te fijes si cerca tuyo, cuando estés finalizando la carrera, alguna de esas empresas da pasantías o trabajos en tiempo parcial para estudiantes del último curso, es una forma muy buena de conseguir entrar en una de esas empresas.
> 
> Una curva transitoria, por otra parte, la podés ver en un osciloscopio con trigger en "single" para que la primera vez que la tensión te cruce un umbral, podrás ver lo que pasa. Es sólo un ejemplo, hay varias otras maneras de ver la respuesta transitoria de un circuito. Puede ser el transitorio al alimentarlo, puede ser el transitorio ante un escalón de tensión en la entrada, etc. Una onda cuadrada te permite también ver algo parecido al transitorio, en forma repetitiva. Si cargás un capacitor, el transitorio es la curva de carga. Si a un circuito RC le metés una onda cuadrada, ves algo muy parecido a ese transitorio en cada período de la onda cuadrada.



y crees que no teniendo buenas notas podrías optar a un puesto de tiempo parcial o así en unas empresas de esas grandes?


----------



## fernandob (Abr 22, 2012)

yo conozco a un pibe (mas de 30... pibe para mi ) que esta en una empresa, aun no termino la facu (computacion sistemas) y esta ENCIMA de gente con titulo, y gana mucho mas, y no es "amigo de nadie" , solo que se rompio el culo trabajando y cada año algun jefe lo necesito y lo valoro y cuando los que tenian titulo llegaba la hora de irse se iban pero el se quedaba, medio fanatico del trabajo, siempre me lo cuenta (ya es jefe) ..... pero le sirvio y mucho.
se comprometia con el trabajo y termino de lider ... tambien por eso , de trabajar tanto es que tiene la carrera mas estirada que cuello de jirafa. 

quiero decir con esto que en la vida nunnca sabes que necesitas, pero seguro vas a necesitar cosas.
si andas con los bolsillos vacios nunca vas a poder hacer nada.

como llenarte los bolsillos de cosas utiles ??? 

1 -- buenas notas donde estudias es una buenisima carta de presentacion, solo de presentacion.
2 -- saber de verdad, quiero decir que mientras estudias trabajar en el medio "de la crema" 
3-- un "amigo" vale oro, para entrar en donde sea, este mundo ES ASI , la palanca sirve, pero tiene un limite.
4 _ ser trabajador y no ser UN INUTIL VAGO, eso sirve y mucho, a veces puede ser lento, otras que andes con mala suerte, pero siempre sirve, y es necesario para complementar los otros 2 puntos anteriores. por que podras tener un 10 en la facu, pero si sos un inutil en el trabajo en 6 meses te dieron una patada.
y podes tener un buen amigo que te de una mano, pero si lo haces quedar mal , no habra otra mano.
5 -- ser "vivo" .


en fin, nada es excluyente, pero todo ayuda, hay viejas normas.
y fijate mas:
cuando uno habla de las integrales y derivadas.
como si seer un gran matematico fuese lo unico:
ya estamso hablando de lo que piden las empresas, de un poco de psicologia social y empresarial, de como se mueve la parte laboral de tu pais..........un tema muy interesante para estudiar si uno supiese donde esta "la buena clase con el buen profesor " ... no ??? 

que es lo que vengo diciendo desde hace rato .





legandness dijo:


> y crees que no teniendo buenas notas podrías optar a un puesto de tiempo parcial o así en unas empresas de esas grandes?


 
no tener buenas notas muchas veces quiere decir:

1 --- trabajas mucho mientras haces la carrera ... es eso ??
2 -- si solo estudias sos un vago...... es eso ??
3 -- si solo estudias no te da el bocho para lo que pretendes .. es eso ???? 

o te crees que las empresas piden el promedio de notas para jugarlo a la quiniela ??
tienen PARA ELEGIR postulantes y eso hacen .


----------



## Daniel.more (Abr 22, 2012)

vamos a ver como lo digo sin que suene mal... mates avanzadas nunca las usas en electronica....razonamiento:

diseñar un pequeño circuito de electronica es aplicar formulas en las que solo deves saber despejar formulas,y operaciones basicas....cuando trabajas de electronico nunca diseñas grandes circuitos porque no renta la pena el tiempo, esfuerzo,patentes,costes de fabricacion,etc.etc. cuando cualquiera encarga el mismo equipo que tu a china y se lo traen a menos de mitad de precio final que el tuyo....

yo cuando trabajo de electronico industrial por supuesto que hago operaciones matematicas pero solo es despejar formulas,¿crees que si te mueves a más nivel tecnico si lo hacen?

yo cuando trabaje reparando (rayos x) y equipos de radioterapia para cambiar un repuesto tenia que tener certificaciones firmadas...inpensable modificar nada,o iras a la carcel si algo va mal........¿que quieres calcular ahy? como no sea el tiempo que tardas en repararlo...........


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 22, 2012)

Hola.

Si, estás estudiando ingeniería (eso quiere decir qué, quires ser ingeniero), debes saber matemática. Si sirve o no sirve en la electrónica eso es irrelevante. El hecho es que y lo repito "si quiere ser ingeniero, debes saber matemáticas".
Eso que estás estuando te prepara para poder enteder a Fourier, Laplace, que si se emplea en la electrónica.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DavidTarifa (Abr 22, 2012)

Sigo en las mismas, centrate en el ahora.

La recomendación de buscar becas en empresas como las llaman aquí son muy buena idea para "entrar en el mundillo", y desde allí ya veremos. 

Y siempre llaman primero a los de mejor expediente, (a mi me llamarón de 4 empresas y pude elegir, pero conmigo habia otros 2 becarios que no tenian tan buen expediente y uno se quedo tambien, no todo es cuestión de notas).

Pero eso será mas adelante. Centrate en trabajar lo que te toca ahora. Realmente en el 99% de los trabajos se usan fórmulas simples que despejar. Si necesitas mas porque terminas en el 1% restante ya tendrás tiempo, (o mas bien necesidad) y te haras con ellas.

Lo que mas te servirá a largo plazo será tu iniciativa y tu empuje. No descartes leer sobre inteligencia emocional, coaching u otros temas, todos ayudan. Y la mayor de parte de la gente entra por la entrevista de trabajo, no por tu nota en Analisis Matemático. Yo mismo no entre en una entrevista por mi nivel medio de ingles. Si tu ingles es bueno y hubieses estado alli conmigo ese día tu te hubieses quedado con el puesto y yo con mis  notas.

Una de las mejores formas de subir son las relaciones que te crees en la empresa, y el tesón que vean en ti trabajando. Hay montones de ejemplos en la red de personas negadas en sus tiempos universitarios que han terminado en puestos altos de la empresa sobre todo por su trabajo constante en el tiempo.

Dale duro y verás como dentro de unos años estas mas cerca de la meta que entonces te propongas, que el mundo no se hizo en 2 dias


----------



## mcrven (Abr 22, 2012)

Libardo M dijo:


> Son herramientas de trabajo para hacerte la vida mas facil, no sabes en que momento una integral o una serie o una transformada te pueda salvar la vida.



... Y cuando por fin aparece el momento de utilizar la herramienta...

Se te olvidó cómo era o se te quedó la compu en casa, o el que sí se recuerda como... no estaba presente.


----------



## powerful (Abr 22, 2012)

legandness, no creas que al salir de la U lo sabes todo, por eso se le llaman estudios de pre-grado ,  te han entrenado para inicies tu experiencia laboral , sigas investigando y aprendiendo, realices estudios de post grado si no te quieres estancar , las revistas del rubro más actualizadas además de estar en inglés estan llenas de matemáticas como las de IEEE.
Al salir de la U , sólo tienes dos posibilidades trabajar como independiente ó dependiente para una corporación , eso ya es cuestión personal , en una corporación te guian, capacitan, cumples un horario y tienes que hacer "méritos" para ascender , te tienes que "mover" dentro de sus parámetros. Algunos elegimos ser independientes porque consideramos que la electrónica tiene mucho de conocimiento y para los que diseñamos tiene algo de arte , los que estamos en electrónica industrial tenemos que conocer muy bien los procesos industriales(Física, Química ,etc ) para poder controlarlos, esté conocimiento normalmente tiene matemáticas sinó es puro "cuento".
Saludos!!!!!


----------



## sangreaztk (Abr 22, 2012)

Si pretendes ser un ingeniero, lo que los ingenieros hacen es diseñar, y para diseñar lo que hay que hacer es modelar, y muchas veces el tipo de modelo usado es un modelo matemático. El allí la importancia de conocer matemáticas, con una expresión integro-diferencial puedes representar tu sistema de una forma abstracta, puedes conocer su respuesta ante entradas que tu quieras.

Unas veces será necesario aplicar una transformación a otro dominio (como el dominio de la frecuencia compleja 's') como herramienta para agilizar cálculos.

Todas esas herramientas de las que comentas son la base para la teoría de control. Si te interesa el control es lo que necesitas entender.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 22, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> por que no hacen una encuesta:
> quienes trabajan en electronica , a que se dedican y cuantas vecees en un año las usan aunque sea una vez.
> 
> yo nunca.




En el trabajo diario no usás las matemáticas,  las usás indirectamente cuando una situación es diferente a lo acostumbrado.

Porque cuando algo es diferente a lo acostumbrado hay que entrar a razonar, ese  _"¿Pero por qué m**rda pasa esto? @#~!! "_ 

En ese proceso donde entrás a atar cabos recurriendo tu conocimiento sobre su funcionamiento, si hay cosas que nunca entendiste, o lo que es mucho peor, tenés un concepto equivocado sobre su comportamiento, vas a estar limitado en cuanto a las conclusiones que puedas sacar.



-----------------------------------------------------
Por ejemplo, invento un problemita "práctico": 
- Imaginá que tenés un equipo con tiristores que regula la corriente sobre una resistencia calefactora de 2.5Ω.
A este equipo se le quemó *un tiristor* y por lo tanto se han encargado varios de repuesto, pero como el proceso no se puede parar porque significa muchos $$$ por día, se decidió que mientras *trabaje rectificando media onda*.

Su misión Jim, si usted decide aceptarla, es girar el potenciómetro del equipo hasta que la resistencia calefactora disipe *9kW*. Si te pasás se quema y estamos peor que antes.

Contás solamente con *un tester True-RMS* (tipo Fluke 175)

La pregunta es:  *¿Como mido para saber cuando llego a los 9kW?* (si me paso, chau resistencia)
-----------------------------------------------------


Ante un problema de este tipo, en la vida real se daría esta proporción:

*95% de las veces: * 
Debido a que es vox-populi que P=Vrms^2/R , la persona hace la cuenta con el teléfono y mueve el preset hasta que lee en el tester √(PR) = 150Vrms 
Consecuencia: *Quema la resistencia* y echa la culpa al fabricante. Morirá convencido que la resistencia era berreta.

*4.9% de las veces:*
La persona conoce/ha leído las especificaciones del tester en AC,  y si bien no sabe por qué, sabe que en esas condiciones (media onda) la lectura del tester va a ser incorrecta.
Consecuencia: Ajusta a una potencia bastante inferior a la nominal y de acuerdo a como calienta el conjunto la va subiendo de a poco hasta que le parezca que el calentamiento es poco menos que el nominal (por miedo a pasarse).  Mientras, googlea y llama a amigos para ver si alguno sabe que hacer.

*0.1% de las veces:*
La persona razona como en el ítem anterior, pero como su herramental teórico es más firme, mira hacia el poniente diciendo "¿Y cómo m**rda era la potencia en poliarmónico?". 
Acto seguido, si no la recordó se vá a google y después coge el tester y una calculadora/teléfono y mientras vá girando en etapas el potenciómetro hace una cuenta simple para ver por qué potencia anda.



Lo importante no es tener un dominio teórico como para pertenecer a ese 0.1%,  lo importante es estar al menos en ese 4.9%. Porque ante un problema, aunque no sepas la solución, tenés conocimientos para saber de qué desconfiar.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 22, 2012)

ahi me gusto cuando mencionas los porcentuales.

*quizas fue confuso lo que puse ( por eso edito ) :
es como decis eduardo , todo sirve, y si sabes en el momento que hace falta, pues podes solucionarlo .
solo digo que a mi y a muchos el estudiar y mantener en la cabeza un conocimiento que usas una vez cada 3 años ..simplemente se pierde.
y quien lo usa seguido, pues no lo pierde , lo mantiene aceitado, es asi de simple.*


----------



## chclau (Abr 23, 2012)

Yo ya lo comenté en otro tema, para mi gusto se pierde demasiado tiempo en demostraciones matemáticas que el 99.9% de los ingenieros no necesitará jamás. Qué ingeniero necesita saber criterios de convergencia de series complejas? A mí me gusta ver las figuritas de Mandelbrot, pero de ahí a aprenderse todas las demostraciones... Y por qué se pierde un año entero con teoría electromagnética...

Pero lo peor de todo no es eso. Lo peor, para mí, es que muchos profesores se quedan en la formulita sin dignarse casi a explicar la APLICACION de la formulita. De nada me sirve que alguien sepa desarrollar la serie de Taylor de la onda cuadrada si no entiende sus consecuencias. Para mí es mucho más importante que para un ingeniero sea obvio que una onda cuadrada tiene mayor contenido armónico que una triangular, y que un pulso angosto tiene desparrama más frecuencias que uno más ancho.

Te enseñan análisis espectral teórico que jamás verás en la realidad, en la realidad no existen bastoncitos en la frecuencia ni ondas cuadradas perfectas en el tiempo. Para mí, se confunde, y mal, la formación de un ingeniero con la formación de un científico. Ojo, está obviamente el lado del estudiante, el estudiante quiere aprender o aprobar? Si le dan un laboratorio, lo toma como algo para aprender o como un recreo?

Y lamentablemente, no se hace hincapié lo suficiente en las cosas que el ingeniero necesita para la realidad profesional de su país. Es muy lindo soñar, pero sería muy estúpido que la fuerza aérea argentina, por dar un ejemplo, preparara sus pilotos como astronautas y después se diera cuenta que no saben cómo volar, ni un Mirage, ni un Pucará, ni una mísera avioneta. Solamente cápsulas espaciales que, por más que soñemos, Argentina no tendrá en los próximos años. Estaría muy bueno que los forme ADEMAS como astronautas, pero sólo además, asegurándose ante todo que sepan volar el Pucará. Y por otro lado, porque están los dos extremos, te encontrás con demasiados profesores que se empeñan en enseñarle los biplanos a sus alumnos... que como historia está muy lindo, pero para un piloto de combate, no es más que otra pérdida de tiempo.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Yo ya lo comenté en otro tema, para mi gusto se pierde demasiado tiempo en demostraciones matemáticas que el 99.9% de los ingenieros no necesitará jamás. Qué ingeniero necesita saber criterios de convergencia de series complejas? A mí me gusta ver las figuritas de Mandelbrot, pero de ahí a aprenderse todas las demostraciones... Y por qué se pierde un año entero con teoría electromagnética...


Me parece que en algún momento dijiste que estudiaste en Rosario, yo también. Y sí, teoría electromagnética es una materia densa, pero si te sirve de alivio te digo que antes (en los 70-80s)  era más todavía.
Es un tema que no se puede enseñar sin mostrar que diferentes fenómenos (las leyes del electromagnetismo, propagación de ondas EM, radiación,efecto pelicular, etc,etc)  son consecuencia directa de las ecuaciones de Maxwell, que no son caprichos de la naturaleza para memorizar. 
Lamentablemente todo forma parte de una cadena, y por lo tanto te van a tener que enchufar previamente el basamento matemático necesario (integrales múltiples, ecuaciones diferenciales en derivadas parciales y demás yerbas).
Tal vez se la pueda acortar, pero no creo que mucho.


> Pero lo peor de todo no es eso. Lo peor, para mí, es que muchos profesores se quedan en la formulita sin dignarse casi a explicar la APLICACION de la formulita. De nada me sirve que alguien sepa desarrollar la serie de Taylor de la onda cuadrada si no entiende sus consecuencias. Para mí es mucho más importante que para un ingeniero sea obvio que una onda cuadrada tiene mayor contenido armónico que una triangular, y que un pulso angosto tiene desparrama más frecuencias que uno más ancho.


Nadie desarrolla una onda cuadrada en serie de Taylor, la desarrolla en serie de Fourier.

Respecto a la queja de que no te digan las aplicaciones. Existe algo que se llama capacidad de razonamiento y es responsabilidad del portador usarla cuando corresponde. 
A vos te tienen que enseñar el por qué de las cosas  --> después te tenés que arreglar solo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> ........  Mientras, googlea y _*llama a amigos para ver si alguno sabe que hacer*_.......



Dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _*" Tan importante como saber es conocer el teléfono de quien sabe "*_ 

Ver el archivo adjunto 29276​

El ejemplo de Eduardo esta perfecto.

Al salir de la Facultad muchos no verán nunca mas una integral en su vida, excepto cuando sus hijos se encuentren estudiando y deban tratar de explicarles el tema.
Se debe entender que esta es una herramienta que posibilita resolver alguno que otro problema en la práctica.
Dependiendo en que rama de la especialidad se desenvuelvan, será la posibilidad de aplicarla, pudiendo variar entre: "Nunca", "Rara vez", "Frecuentemente" "Permanentemente".

Como en la universidad desconocen la especialidad, dentro de la electrónica (electricidad), dentro de la cual se van a desempeñar, te deben proveer de todas las herramientas necesarias para el correcto desenvolvimiento en todas.
El destino, luego, dirá si esas herramientas son útiles y necesarias o no.
Lo que hace la Universidad es lo correcto al darte un equipaje "Completo" de herramientas como para que te desenvuelvas en cualquier ámbito.


----------



## chclau (Abr 23, 2012)

Bueno, cada uno ve las cosas de otra manera.

Para mí, si ya invertiste quichicientas horas en explicar la demostración de una serie de Fourier (gracias por la corrección), no cuesta nada invertir dos horas más en explicar en qué se usa. De más está decir que según mi manera de ver, la proporción incluso debería ser diferente.

En tercer año aprendimos física electrónica todo el año. Todo el año hablando de funciones de probabilidad que nadie usa. Y después, para enterarme por qué un Mosfet canal N es mejor que uno P... eso lo tuve que entender solo. Es ridículo. Y hoy en día es fundamental, sin esa pieza de conocimiento no se entiende por qué tantos fabricantes invierten en circuitos complejos de bootstrap para usar Mosfet N si sería en principio más simple usar P. Muchas funciones de probabilidad... pero de eso, nada. Perdimos el tiempo aprendiendo del triodo y del pentodo que ni mi viejo los usaba más, pero para que sirven las fórmulas... ah, eso hay que darse cuenta solo.

Si sabía que era así, un programa de adivinanzas, hubiera preferido participar en Odol, por lo menos me podía ganar un millón de pesos 

En la Universidad, no te enseñan, te tenés que dar cuenta solo. Y después en la vida profesional... no siempre se encuentra un foro como este en que la gente esté dispuesto a ayudarte... o sea, nuevamente te las tenés que arreglar solo.

Puede ser que muchas cosas las hayan explicado y yo no haya escuchado. Pero, indudablemente, hay cosas que a mí no me cierran. 

Cuando somos grandecitos, aprendés rápidamente que hay relación costo-beneficio. Si hay que invertir seis o siete años en formar ingenieros y después, el desarrollo que hacen comparado con ingenieros de otros países que terminan en cuatro, tiende a cero... algo está mal. Ya sé que hay factores adicionales geopolíticos, pero no son los únicos. Y es una lástima, porque los recursos están, dá pena desaprovecharlos así. 

Y ya dije también para mí cual es uno de los problemas fundamentales. No pocos profesores, en su vida tocaron un soldador. La mayoría de los que si lo hacía, que casualidad, SI encontraba el tiempo para hablar de problemas prácticos. El tiempo está. Faltan las ganas, y en algunos casos, el conocimiento. Porque, con todo lo complicado que pueda ser, una demostración matemática la aprende casi cualquiera leyendo un libro. Hasta de memoria se la aprende.

Pero solamente el que tiene pelos blancos y noches sin sueño sabe que, por dar un ejemplo, Absolute Maximum Ratings es sagrado, en el peor de los casos nos acercamos a ellos, jamás los superamos "aunque nos ande". Es solo un ejemplo de algo que, idealmente, un ingeniero recibido debería saber mucho más que muchos teoremas que se olvida dos minutos después del examen, porque en realidad, y en esto les apuesto lo que Uds. quieran, no creo que puedan aportar NI UN sólo ejemplo de un ingeniero electrónico que aplique ni el diez por ciento de los desarrollos matemáticos y demostraciones que se tuvo que aprender en su carrera.

P.D. Eduardo, en qué años estudiaste? Yo entre el 83 y el 89


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> P.D. Eduardo, en qué años estudiaste? Yo entre el 83 y el 89


Creí que eras más niño . Yo estuve del 79 hasta año incierto, porque gradualmente fuí faltando cada vez más y rindiendo menos materias por año. Creo que por el 87 cursé 6to, pero jamás rendí esas materias y en el 90 me fuí de Rosario.

Sobre Teoría Electromagnética, yo la agarré con el plan 75/2. Vos la debés haber hecho con el 75/3 o el siguiente donde Sesma le había pegado una suavizada. Y aún asi...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 23, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> ...
> -----------------------------------------------------
> Por ejemplo, invento un problemita "práctico":
> - Imaginá que tenés un equipo con tiristores que regula la corriente sobre una resistencia calefactora de 2.5Ω.
> ...



Yo quedé en off-side mal (caigo en el 95%  )

¿No se supone que el tester es True RMS? , ¡no te debería tirar bien el RMS de una media onda?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2012)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Yo quedé en off-side mal (caigo en el 95%  )
> 
> ¿No se supone que el tester es True RMS? , ¡no te debería tirar bien el RMS de una media onda?


En las especificaciones de un TrueRMS "normalito" te vas a encontrar con que el rango en AC es de 45Hz a 600Hz (por ejemplo)
Entonces...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2012)

las cosas no se vuelven imposibles solo por que uno no tenga la formula justa:

si yo quiero que una resistencia disipe 9Kw con una fuente de tension desconocida y de forma extraña hago asi:

1 -- hago disipar a esa resistencia con una señal conocida:
con 50hz seno completa seria 150v y 60 amper me da 9Kw 

mido que temperatura toma  luego de que se estabilizo.

2 --- le alimento con la señal desconocida y voy midiendo temperatura hasta lograr la misma temperatura.

pero puede que no posea una fuente de 150v 60 amper, es posible y muy probable .. que hago entonces ?? .

no se que le pasa a mi compu que se me mueve la pantalla, lo hago en word y en seguida lo paso .........


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 23, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> En las especificaciones de un TrueRMS "normalito" te vas a encontrar con que el rango en AC es de 45Hz a 600Hz (por ejemplo)
> Entonces...



Ahí si me cagaste... 

Me morfo un par de armónicos, no sabía de esa limitación en los True RMS.



También molesta el valor medio (la continua).



fernandob dijo:


> las cosas no se vuelven imposibles solo por que uno no tenga la formula justa:
> 
> si yo quiero que una resistencia disipe 9Kw con una fuente de tension desconocida y de forma extraña hago asi:
> 
> ...



De hecho eso que estas haciendo es "el" concepto que hay que tener del valor eficaz, el calor que produce entre una continua de 220 y una alterna (convencional) con eficaz 220v es el mismo.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2012)

Como no tengo semejante fuente de ca 50 hz seno completa.

Veo las formulas un rato y me doy cuenta que la potencia es inversamente proporcional a al resistencia SI LA TENSION ES CONSTANTE.
Un ejemplo intuitivo es :

220v * 1 amper = 220w
220v * 10 amper = 2200w 
220v * 0,1 amper = 22w 

Bueno, vamos a pensar solo sabiendo eso , a donde nos lleva, sin estar seguros.

Si yo me hago una resistencia de un valor mil veces mayor en ohms o sea
2500 ohms respecto de la original.
Y a esa resistencia le doy esos mismos 150 v

Ocurrira que disipara 9w 
Ahora bien , el pensamiento seria asi:
Si yo a esa resistencia de 2500 ohms le doy 150 v entonces sidipara 9w , ahora mido que calor emite .
Luego coloco a esa misma resistencia para que reciba la tension pero NO DE 50 hz seno, sino la de mi fuente rara que genera una forma de onda desconocida.
Y voy variando hasta que esa resistencia alcance la misma temperatura que cuando le puse 150v seno (o sea emita 9w) .

Pues bien , ya tengo ajustada la fuente de tension desconocida a un valor de tension que , sigo desconociendolo , no se como llamar a esa tension , pero se que si se la pongo a una resistencia de 2500 ohms disipara 9w.

Asi que si le pongo esa misma tension a una rsistencia de 2,5 ohms disipara 9 Kw


----------



## powerful (Abr 23, 2012)

fernandob, el ejemplo de Eduardo fué para explicar el uso de las integrales en una rectificación de media onda ,..¡¡¡solo eso!!! . Se le quemó un tiristor y está trabajando con el que le queda ,... lo que tu das como solución práctica es correcto para encontrar el nuevo voltaje requerido para los  los 9KW ,sin embargo , estoy seguro que antes de que llegues a los 9KW ya se te quemó el tiristor que te quedaba y este sí fué por su culpa ingeniero fernandob,... si no estás despedido , lo más probable es que el técnico más nuevecito te pierda el respeto y ya no seas confiable para la patronal !!!!
Saludos!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> fernandob, el ejemplo de Eduardo fué para explicar el uso de las integrales en una rectificación de media onda ,..¡¡¡solo eso!!! .


Mmmmm el propósito era doble.
La parte de que al no ser senoidal la onda hay que tener claros algunos conceptos y la de la medición en sí (que también  ). 

Porque la mayoría que agarra un tester TrueRMS cree que la lectura es el verdadero valor eficaz, cuando lo que lee realmente es el verdadero valor eficaz de las componentes armónicas arriba de 45Hz.

En la documentación de algunos testers, junto con las especificaciones, dedican un fragmento a cómo medir en un caso así, donde tenés una componente CC+armónicas.


----------



## powerful (Abr 23, 2012)

Me prestaron uno de origen sueco( no recuerdo el nombre, hace más de 15 años ) que venia con la co-extrusora , tambien sueca, que estaba reparando (tuve que aprender algo de alemán) , que su principio se basaba en  medir el Vrms mediante  la temperatura de un resistor integrado .
Los que tu mencionas se basan en la serie rápida de fourier o me equivoco.
Pero tengo entendido que hay unos "más caros" que te extraen el valor RMS de cualquier onda como si lo hicieramos con lápiz , papel y el auxilio de la calculadora científica.
Saludos!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 23, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Los que tu mencionas se basan en la serie rápida de fourier o me equivoco.


No,no... mucho más sencillo.

En régimen poliarmónico, la potencia activa es igual a la suma de las potencias de las componentes armónicas, incluída of course la CC (esto pertenece a la odiada teoría) 

Entonces, como el tester me mide el valor eficaz de todas las componentes armónicas menos la CC, *lo que tengo que hacer son dos mediciones, una en escala de CC y otra en la de CA.*

Luego la potencia en la carga es:
P = Pcc + Pca = Vcc^2/R + Vca^2/R = (Vcc^2 + Vca^2)/R​donde Vcc y Vca son las lecturas del tester en las escalas de CC y CA.

y el verdadero-verdadero valor eficaz de la señal:
Vrms = √(Vcc^2+Vca^2)​
---------------------------

Esto del TrueRMS no tan verdadero es porque esos testers en la escala de CA tienen en la entrada un capacitor en serie, y por lo tanto, si la señal tiene una componente CC lo que medís es el valor RMS del ripple (mayor de 45Hz claro  )

Ese capacitor también causa una mala lectura cuando medís la salida de con diodos *sin carga*, porque como lo que tenés no es un diodo cargando 10MΩ (la Rin del tester) sino también un capacitor en serie --> se va a ir cargando y dándote lecturas cada vez menores que no tienen un pomo que ver con nada.


----------



## powerful (Abr 23, 2012)

Gracias Eduardo, me hiciste recordar Vrms es la hipotenusa de Vcc y Vca medidos.
Saludos!!!!


----------



## foso (Abr 23, 2012)

Me encanta cuando alguien dice "No me gustan las matemáticas". Me hace sentir superior.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 23, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> fernandob, el ejemplo de Eduardo fué para explicar el uso de las integrales en una rectificación de media onda ,..¡¡¡solo eso!!! . Se le quemó un tiristor y está trabajando con el que le queda ,... lo que tu das como solución práctica es correcto para encontrar el nuevo voltaje requerido para los  los 9KW ,sin embargo , estoy seguro que antes de que llegues a los 9KW ya se te quemó el tiristor que te quedaba y este sí fué por su culpa ingeniero fernandob,... si no estás despedido , lo más probable es que el técnico más nuevecito te pierda el respeto y ya no seas confiable para la patronal !!!!
> Saludos!!!



comprendo perfecto cual fue el ejemplo y que es totalmente valido.
tambien tengo claro que si sos ingeniero es INACEPTABLE que no estes practico en ese nivel de matematicas, aunque no las uses, sis sos ingeniero tenes que tenerlas frescas, sino ........es para pegarse un tiro .

yo solo queria mostrar que hay un margen de movimiento sin ellas (si te gusta y tenes interes) .

Tambien tengo claro que ahi llego y me planto, pero si tenes claro el tema de matematicas podes seguir navegando en libros y en teoria por donde quieras, el horizonte no tiene limites, lo tengo clarisimo.
Pero repito, aun limitado este campo es inmenso.


un saludo


----------



## powerful (Abr 24, 2012)

Fernandob, el ejemplo de Eduardo de los 9KW para explicar la importancia de las matemáticas tu lo trataste de solucionar como si fuese un caso real y era sólo un ejemplo hipotético,...¡¡¡ahí está mi reparo !!!! .
1º Un horno de 9KW real debe tener varias resistencias en paralelo y no solo una , por ejemplo 18 de 1/2KW , 9 de 1KW, 6 de 1.5KW u otra combinación.

2º Lo más probable es que un horno de esa potencia sea trifásico y nó monofásico , debe tener un sensor de temperatura que retroalimente a un controlador PI o PID si el horno es de alta inercia .

3º Si se te quema una resistencia tienes todas las demas para que compensen la bajada de temperatura.

4º Si se te quema un tiristor , tienes a los otros para que compensen la bajada de temperatura.

5º En mi experiencia he controlado  hornos con 120 resistencias calefactoras de 1KW, cada una con su triac o relé de estado sólido, en la industría plástiquera.

6º Le comento que la gran mayoría de los hornos de cierta potencia como el del ejemplo , el control se realiza  por ciclos completos en ON y ciclos completos en OFF  y no por ángulo de disparo , para eliminar los armónicos que se producen al recortar una onda senoidal.

7º Finalmente ponerse a analizar y cuestionar el ejemplo de Eduardo meramente hipotético me parece tirado de los pelos sin conocer como funcionan los hornos de potencia a profundidad.

8º Segun su hipótesis ud concluye que el tiristor que le queda es capaz de entregar toda la potencia lo cual no es coherente , ni se aproxima a la realidad . No puede dar una solución valedera a un ejemplo meramente hipotético.
Saludos!!!


----------



## chclau (Abr 24, 2012)

Concuerdo con powerful, los sistemas de calentamiento por resistencia tienen tanta inercia térmica que no conviene generar ruidos cortando el ciclo en el medio, conviene un control con ciclos enteros, o de cruce cero. De todos modos muy interesante el ejemplo teórico de Eduardo.

Mi primer trabajp como casi ingeniero fue en la empresa Techint durante un verano, allí tenían en aquella época (año 1988 o 89, ya no me acuerdo) reguladores de velocidad para motores de corriente continua alimentados por puentes trifásicos de onda completa con control de ángulo de disparo, algunos tenían tiristores (3) para un semiciclo y (3) diodos para el otro, otros tenían seis tiristores en total. Los tiristores son animalitos difíciles de domesticar, se te disparan a veces aunque no quieras, y lo peor es que a veces no se apagan cuando sí querés que se apaguen. Cuando no se apagan, te pueden quedar cortocircuitadas dos fases.

En el caso de un motor tiene sentido controlar por ángulo a pesar del ruido generado, un control por ciclos sería muy impreciso y con muchos tironeos.

Si no recuerdo mal, la corriente máxima del motor más grande andaba por los 600A, eran muchos de esos equipos y motores, en esa fábrica de Techint hacen caños/tubos sin costura, todos esos motores eran utilizados para la laminación de los tubos.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 24, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> ... Los tiristores son animalitos difíciles de domesticar, se te disparan a veces aunque no quieras, y lo peor es que a veces no se apagan cuando sí querés que se apaguen. Cuando no se apagan, te pueden quedar cortocircuitadas dos fases.
> ...



Pues verás... En mis incursiones en las industrias, reparé, mantuve, instalé varios motores DC y sus controladores monofásicos y trifásicos de la marca Reliance. Los monofásico de hasta 3 HP no tenían problemas mayores, solo algún TR quemado, el puente diodos SCR volado y, raro caso, el sistema de regulación tacométrico y/o escobillas (Carbones) gastados del motor.

Los trifásicos tenían el circuito de disparo alimentado a través de un transformador de señal, en el cual, cada bobina tenía parte del bobinado invertido, para así evitar que en esa zona de fase hubiesen posibilidades de disparo del gate.

El único problema que tenían estos controladores eran los operadores y electricistas de planta que, cuando cambiaban cables o reparaban algo en las instalaciones eléctricas... Las fases a la mi.... y los matores ya no arrancaban.

Por supuesto que, a mi, me venía de perlas ir a restablecer las secuencias de fase de los motores.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Fernandob, el ejemplo de Eduardo de los 9KW para explicar la importancia de las matemáticas tu lo trataste de solucionar como si fuese un caso real y era sólo un ejemplo hipotético,...¡¡¡ahí está mi reparo !!!! .
> 1º Un horno de 9KW real debe tener varias resistencias en paralelo y no solo una , por ejemplo 18 de 1/2KW , 9 de 1KW, 6 de 1.5KW u otra combinación.
> 
> 2º Lo más probable es que un horno de esa potencia sea trifásico y nó monofásico , debe tener un sensor de temperatura que retroalimente a un controlador PI o PID si el horno es de alta inercia .
> ...


 
me cuestionas que lo de eduardo era solo un ejemplo hipotetico y luego le buscas el pelo.

ya se lo que era, y se que si pones una R. en un horno esta sera capaz de soportar V. linea, el control se hace por temperatura.

lo trate de solucionar *solo por que* queria saber si lo podia solucionar.

viste :
caiste como yo:
nos gusta el reto  o corregir el error si lo vemos , que es lo que me paso a mi, no sabia si podia resolverlo y tarde una hora y no me averguenza.
y vos lo mismo : no pudiste con lo que vos mismo me cuestionaste y tuviste que corregir el error acerca de el entorno irreal .

que se le va a hacer.... somos asi, lo bueno es reconocerlo., no ??


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 24, 2012)

Generalmente la matemática se emplea para perfeccionar un áreas sea cual sea de la rama de: la física, la química, la biología etc no tiene barreras entre la materias lo que hace a la formación profesional de quien las estudia ejemplo:

No creo que me llamen a mi que desarmo placas para que diseñe una planta de fundición que genere un ingreso de 2.5 millos de dólares anuales se me hace que ni me van a preguntar nada

Como lógica lo indica van a llamar a un persona que estudio integrales y serie


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> para que diseñe una planta de fundición que genere un ingreso de 2.5 millos de dólares anuales se me hace que ni me van a preguntar nada
> 
> Como lógica lo indica van a llamar a un persona que estudio integrales y serie


 
*NO *........no llamaran a ese , llamaran a una empresa, cuyo dueño quizas no sea nada de lo que pensas en titulso universitarios, y mas abajo en la linea de mando habra un arquitecto , o ingeniero civil o algo asi.
llamaran a uno que sepa dar ordenes, que sepa pasarle la responsabilidad a otros.
alguien serio, eso si, con buenos antecedentes , que tenga estructura armada.
y *si *, necesitaran gente que sepa derivadas e integrales, seran solo empleados con un sueldo bastante comun , y muy faciles de reemplazar.

solo para que tengas claro el lugar de cada uno .

un saludo




qieren que les cuente un caso ??
una vez veia un documental de megaconstrucciones o algo asi y era una empresa minera.
dee sas que se meten en cualquier parte y van con camiones grandes como una casa, y contaban sus aventuiras, y una de ellas era de una en la montaña, que tenian que hacer (y hicieron) un creo que se llama fonicular o algo asi.....





para ir de un lado a otro los empleados, el lugar era muy pero muy dificil.
pero el coso ese se bamboleaba como loco con algo de viento .
trataron de muchas formas y no habia caso hasta que llamaron a un matematico o un fisico , no recuerdo, creo que matematico .
el tipo hizo calculos por aca , pruebas por alla , cosa de viento , armonicas oscilaciones y no se que y les calculo la cosa y de ahi en mas el fonicular ese anduvo como tiro.
dice el de la mina que les cobro sus buenos mangos.........pero uno en un millon, luego seguro que siguio laburando de taxista el matematico ese y contando que una vez les saco unos pesos a esos HDP que contamina con la mina esa.

hay un caso muy bien conocido de ese puente que se puso a oscilar hasta que se partio .

tambien estan los chinos , he visto varios documentales que trabajan mucho con el tema de diseñar edificios a prueba de sismos, y es muy interesante el tema, hace un tiempo veioa el tema de las oscilaciones no recuerdo bien.
pero segun el tipo de sismo depende la frecuencia de las oscilaciones y en un tipo de sismo los edificios altos la ligan mas .
y en el otro tipo de sismo son los bajos.
pucha que no hay con que salvarse.
y bueno, los tipos han diseñado sus cosillas muy interesantes.

cosas que nacen de el conocimiento y de verdad hacen la diferencia.
pero bueno,..............hay que estar en la empresa justa.
si nacieste en un pais bananero mejor estudia bananas


en la electronica las matematicas son fundamentales para calcular con presicion esto y aquello *.jaaa, mentira, desde que se invento el preset no hace falta.........mentira, mentira y mentira, no uso nunca las matematicas......... el profe mio era un guacho reventado, no sabia que hacer con lo que sabia y nos castigaba haciendonos aprender lo que sabia que no usariamos..........*
*pudimos haber tenido una profesora de educacion sexual, o mejor varias, pero no ........un profe de matematicas con olor a que no se cambiaba el chaleco en semanas para lavarlo..........................*............hno:....................


----------



## ars (Abr 25, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Contás solamente con *un tester True-RMS* (*tipo Fluke 175)*



Viendo tu ubicacion y el tester que tiraste, me suena a que hiciste Mediciones 1 en la FCEIA, y bueno ahora lo confirmo viendo los mensajes siguientes.

Ya te lo dijieron bastante de lo que son las matematicas duras en la electronica. Noi te vas a escapar en un ambito ingenieril.
SIno te gustan las matematicas le erraste feo de carrera.
Es cierto que algunas cosas las vez una sola vez para demostrar algun teorema o concepto y nunca mas, como el teorema de green lo aplicas en electromagtenismo por ejemplo.
Pero tambien si te dedicas relamente al diseño, y mas tratando con sistemas fisicos, tratamiento de señales, se te hacen mas comun estas cosas. 
Ademas los necesitas para saber de donde salen las expresiones mas simples, o porque se hace tal simplificacion, simplificacion, que talvez no siempre es posible de llevar a cabo. O tratar de ajustar ciertas parametros a tu diseño.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2012)

como han dicho:

sin las matematicas avanzadas no podras dormir y seguro te saldra una ulcera.....

o era al revez ??? al estudiarlas te pasa eso un poco y luego al descubrir con los años que fue al pedo es que se te disparaba la ulcera ??


----------



## ars (Abr 25, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> como han dicho:
> 
> sin las matematicas avanzadas no podras dormir y seguro te saldra una ulcera.....
> 
> o era al revez ??? al estudiarlas te pasa eso un poco y luego al descubrir con los años que fue al pedo es que se te disparaba la ulcera ??



Si a vos te produce eso es un problema tuyo. Por ahí tal-vez entienda el porque no sabes lo que es un fasor.
Que a vos aplicar solamente una ecuación, sacie tu sed de conocimiento, es algo personal.
Ya se dijo todo depende el caso.  y el ambito en el que te desembuelvas, como ing te tienen que preparar para tener un panorama amplio. despues cada quien se especializar en lo que mas le guste o convenga. Hay gente que dentor d la ing electronica se mete en lo que es informatica y se olvida para siempre lo que es un capacitor.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2012)

ars dijo:


> Si a vos te produce eso es un problema tuyo. .


al contrario, deja de ser un problema, ese es el objetivo





ars dijo:


> Por ahí tal-vez entienda el porque no sabes lo que es un fasor.
> .


y hay miles de cosas mas que no se, de electronica y de muchisimas cosas mas, y el tema es no perseguirse por ello.
se que les dedico un tiempito y ya esta........pero .......tengo las bibliotecas del mundo para dedicarles un rato, los temas de el mundo , y solo una vida, en la que tengo que trabajar y el tiempo libre para mi y mi familia.



ars dijo:


> Que a vos aplicar solamente una ecuación, sacie tu sed de conocimiento, es algo personal.
> .


ni sed de conocimientos, me gustaria si tener (haber tenido ) hace años el conocimiento para curar el cancer.
mas sed tengo de meterme en los micros pero se que seria una perdida de tiempo, ya lo hice y los tirones van por la realidad .
menos sed....la sed da ansiedad y esta hace mal .
tranquilidad es mejor.
y apuntar antes de disparar.



ars dijo:


> Ya se dijo todo depende el caso. y el ambito en el que te desembuelvas, como ing te tienen que preparar para tener un panorama amplio. despues cada quien se especializar en lo que mas le guste o convenga. Hay gente que dentor d la ing electronica se mete en lo que es informatica y se olvida para siempre lo que es un capacitor.


 
totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 25, 2012)

Esto es una discusión bizantina 

Es estar hablando sobre qué herramientas son útiles en electrónica como si todo se redujera a una listita de 10 herramientas, cuando cada uno en su actividad tiene su "Top 10" con las de mayor frecuencia y 100 mas que no se usan tanto pero que se necesitan.

La matemática es una herramienta mas, y como tal, si no tenés habilidad en su uso van a ser mas las c**adas que los aciertos, y por lo tanto, vas a preferir otras herramientas.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Esto es una discusión bizantina .



arenezca digamos .................

(de arenero)


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 25, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> *NO *........no llamaran a ese , llamaran a una empresa, cuyo dueño quizas no sea nada de lo que pensas en titulso universitarios, y mas abajo en la linea de mando habra un arquitecto , o ingeniero civil o algo asi.
> llamaran a uno que sepa dar ordenes, que sepa pasarle la responsabilidad a otros.
> alguien serio, eso si, con buenos antecedentes , que tenga estructura armada.
> y *si *, necesitaran gente que sepa derivadas e integrales, seran solo empleados con un sueldo bastante comun , y muy faciles de reemplazar.
> ...




En Argentina este metodo camina como trompada en Alemania salis volando de una patada en el tuje, aclaralo porque Argentina no es el mundo (y como alemania te puedo dar 10 ejemplo de otro paises que usan el metodo si no pasa el examen no conseguis trabajo)


----------



## chclau (Abr 26, 2012)

En Argentina, en Alemania y en donde vos quieras, la mayoría de los dueños de empresas NO son ingenieros o técnicos, lo que dijo Fernando es así, para montar una empresa tenés que saber de negocios, no de electrónica.

Una empresa seria que gana una licitación para construir un proyecto grande, si necesita un diseño electrónico, llama a otra empresa seria. Lo más probable es que a la cabeza de esas dos empresas NO encuentres ingenieros.

Y no se trata de malo o bueno, es así. Si las empresas son serias tendrán también planteles técnicos serios, buscarán a gente que sepa y les pagarán bien. Pero los dueños de la mayoría de las empresas saben tanto de ingeniería como yo de política internacional.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> En Argentina, en Alemania y en donde vos quieras, la mayoría de los dueños de empresas NO son ingenieros o técnicos, lo que dijo Fernando es así, para montar una empresa tenés que saber de negocios, no de electrónica.



yo no dije que los dueños sean ingenieros dije que los que diseñan los planos, y que un 40% de esto planos es autoria de estos yo nunca dije que sea dueño ni que tenga todo el trabajo lee


----------



## chclau (Abr 26, 2012)

Me parece que el que no leyó sos vos, fijate lo que escribió fernando y lo que contestaste vos.

Saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2012)

lo mismo que te dije a vos se lo digo a el, tambien le recalco a el solo lo de delegar trabajo solo se da en Argentina y mas se lo recalco a fer, pero el sabe que en otro lugares no pasa como aca es diferente (siempre al nivel que fer le suele sumar aclaro) 

mismo en el caso de megafabrica (programa de TV en natgeo) no hace falta dar tal historia para saber reducir al cuento del millonario empresario y el tecnico que ajusto una sola tuerca


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 26, 2012)

Recien veo este tema ... y que ha ido para un lado y otro... 
y solo puedo agregar con un slogan parecido a la politica : 

CON LA MATEMATICA TODO , SIN ELLA NADA!!

En 30 años de carrera no he hecho muchas integrales ... pero como se entiende todo!!!! ....
Es un poco como el seguro del auto , uno lo paga por años y cuestiona si es necesario...hasta que un dia hizo falta.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 26, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> ...................................................


me da la impresion de que no me comprendiste o algo.
el que tiene una gran empresa debe saber delegar, por que hace /realiza grandes obras las cuales utilizan gente de distintas areas:
albañiles, electricos, matematicos, fisicos, quimicos, plomeros etc.
contratan maquinarias y compran materiales en cantidad, tienen plazos que cumplir y todo eso.
UN MATEMATICO es eso, y si es un capo en matematicas de un nivel impresionante , pues dedicara su tiempo a estar frente a un pizarron, quizas sea mañoso y uraño.
no sabra maenjarse con gremios , empleados, contratistas, pagos de sueldos , impuestos y demas.

no se que comprendiste vos de lo que escribi, o calculo que ni lo leiste tranquilo, por que esta claro:
un matematico es un pobre laburante.
punto.
sabra un monton de algo dificilisimo.
pero es eso. 
te guste o no .
el 99,9 % de los matematicos si los pones al frente de una empresa en Argentina o en Alemania la funden.
por que ¿¿ 
por el mismo motivo que si pones a un genrente al frente de una tarea de un buen matematico no la cumplira para nada.

son tareas distintas.
digas lo que digas es asi .

un "raton de ....." (taller, laboratorio, pizarron... en matematicas, fisica, quimica, biologia ) es eso.
y asi esta.

hay un tremendo error , de el ser humano, cuando terminas tu carrera de biologo, o de matematico, o si descubris algo que toda la humanidad estuvo quemandose lso sesos por siglos........y crees que sos gran cosa, o que el mundo te alzara en alto.
y eso es vivir de sueños irreales.
queres la realidad ??
estudia psicologia o algo asi.
el ser humano es como es, y se ve a simple vista si lo queres ver .
como te sentis o como quieras que sea es otra cosa, pero le importa un hueso a la humanidad.
llenara de $$ a un tenista , o a una putita que se acomoda en la TV , o a un tipo que patea pelotas.
e ignorara a un tipo que estudio 20 años o que se dedico a ayudar por 40 años.

ADEMAS, yo lo vi en obras muchisimas veces, siempre odie a los arquitectos que son un sorete.........pero sabes que ?? 
si no esta ese arquitecto y los inversores el edificio no se hace.
tenes albañiles, plomeros y electricistas dando vueltas como bobos sin saber que hacer .


decime: 
cuantos matematicos son millonarios, ?? hciieron fortuna con su conocimiento y aplicacion en dicho conocimiento ???

mr . bean , el comico ingles.
es un ejemplo justo.
sabias que es ing. en electronica ?? 
debia ser eso: un ing. un laburante.
y se paro cuando se disparo como comico ..................


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 26, 2012)

o quizas tu no me entiendas a mi y distorciones para donde quiere ir tu


----------



## fernandob (Abr 26, 2012)

mira.............:enfadado:.............................a mi no me hagas un escandalo !!!!! 
por que no sabes quien soy

(asi termina una discusion de el foro y comienza el puterio si este fuese un foro mayoritariamente de señoras de hogar ) .


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 26, 2012)

A mi siempre me gustaron las matemáticas hasta que descubrí que son sólo una herramienta para las demás ciencias, entre ellas la electricidad y la electrónica.

Así que debes aprender matemáticas si deseas ser electrónico.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 27, 2012)

Lo que dice fernandob es muy cierto.. solo con saber matematica no garantiza el exito ... es por eso que ahora se busca evaluar la inteligencia de otro modo y se habla de "inteligencia emocional " ....

sin embargo en paises serios , la labor ingenieril esta mejor valuada que aqui .

Yo tampoco amo la matematica por ella misma sino por como amplia el panorama de comprensión de todo.

Tambien dijo el Gran Bill "No te rias de los nerds , porque probablemente termines trabajando para uno de ellos ... "


----------



## fernandob (Abr 27, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> sin embargo en paises serios , la labor ingenieril esta mejor valuada que aqui .
> 
> ... "


 
pero eso seguro, y una forma de valorar es :
dando trabajo real.

aca como van a dar trabajo real si no hay nada.
un ejemplo tonto que siempre pongo es lo de los trenes, mil veces tuvo el gobierno la oportunidad de tomar la desicion de iniciar una empresa de construccion de ferrocarriles 100 % Argentinos y nada.

las veces que se privatizo algo se trajo todo de afuera.
si no arrancas la maquinita ............no hay forma..


----------

